# DIY Drills!!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Gosh - its going to be awful BUT I have _got_ to start doing my own DIY bits and pieces. I've no idea how it will work out as I'm useless but needs must as we're not getting any help.

So

Can anybody please recommend a drill that is easy to use (i.e. idiot proof)?

LL xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

i've always used a black and decker. you ideally would want one with  a switch for switching between hammer drill and normal, hammer drill is better suited for walls


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Brilliant Fuzzier - I'll look for a switch!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Black and Decker are great. It's worth getting a decent one as some of the cheap own brand ones aren't that sturdy. I have my dads "spare" black and decker which has been going since the 70s and still does a brill job.


----------

